# Can you raise your Lyft ratings....



## SushiGohan (Feb 16, 2016)

Can you raise your Lyft ratings by taking rides as a passenger? I noticed my rating drop over this past long weekend and I'm guessing it is because it was in Primetime for three days. It didn't drop by much but I was wondering if taking some passenger rides would raise it back up? Does anyone know please?


----------



## jtc291980 (Oct 28, 2015)

Your passenger rating and driver rating are not associated. At least from everything I have been told. How low is it? If it just dropped a little due to surge, I wouldn't worry about it. It's impossible to please everyone. Just focus on making money and giving everyone a smooth ride.


----------



## SushiGohan (Feb 16, 2016)

It dropped from a 4.83 to a 4.76. I always drive in the Hollywood, Ca area near where I live and usually drive the drunks. Maybe I should start doing more daytime runs, or maybe I'm just a B*t*h? lol


----------



## Allen Coronel (Jan 7, 2016)

Check this blog regarding rating it might help...

https://uberpeople.net/threads/a-simple-and-fast-way-to-boost-your-ratings.14426/


----------



## SushiGohan (Feb 16, 2016)

I did 28 rides last week. I got 24 5 star ratings , I got three comments 1. She was really cool , 2. Best driver ever , 3. She is a very nice lady and then it shows 4 ratings of 4 or below and 1 flag on navigation and 1 flag on friendliness.....ummmmm... I am at a loss. I think some people are just jerks and this rating system is screwed up. I am an Elite Yelper and normally I give 4 star ratings to restaurants unless they blow my mind. Basically Uber and Lyft should only have two ratings .... I would drive with this person again or don't send me this driver again!


----------

